# UCLA  - MFA, Fall 2014



## Mate Boegi (Oct 28, 2013)

_Hey there everybody!_

I've just sent in my application and let's face it.... The coming months are going to be pretty nerve-racking. 

I have applied to UCLA - MFA - Production/Directing! You?

Let's be nervous together!


----------



## kinkypigtails (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Mate,

I'm working like clockwork to get the statement and treatment polished. I wish I had more time. I swear, life's too short and I'm too old.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Oct 30, 2013)

Great ! You know how old usually the MFA students are? Or get accepted?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't hold me to it, but a little canary told me that _most_ applicants accepted are in their mid-20s to early 30s. I think it's safe to surmise they look for people with more life experience and not fresh out of undergrad.


----------



## babyducks (Oct 31, 2013)

Submitted mine yesterday. Hi!

How many pages of samples did you guys send?


----------



## Chessirose (Nov 11, 2013)

Submitted my application for Screenwriting on Halloween.  I swear it's the scariest thing I do all year.


----------



## Gabriel J. Medina (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey!

I am super glad to find this forum. I applied to the MFA-Production/Directing- Documentary program. Did anyone do the documentary route as well?


----------



## Kukkik (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm joining the nervous club! Submitted mine since late September for Directing MFA - Narrative.
Four more months for us to suffer the curiosity XD


----------



## iWonder (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all!

I'm glad to find a waiting room for the next few months.  I submitted my application for screenwriting. Time to test our patience together.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Dec 3, 2013)

If somebody gets an interview, post it please!  However, there is still a few months to go.

What are you guys most exited about UCLA/the program?


----------



## Kukkik (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm excited about almost everything it's hard to make out which one's the best  The curriculum, meeting new friends, the campus... I took a walk there too the last time I visited LA. It's nice!

I'll definitely post it in here if I happen to get the interview! Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## FromRAtoProducer (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I recently applied to UCLA Producer's Program. I hope I get in!!

Best of luck to all of you


----------



## mhg08051 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup also in the "Q" for directing MFA...Waiting is the absolute worst. However a quick rejection would probably shatter an ego...


----------



## mhg08051 (Dec 26, 2013)

kinkypigtails said:


> Don't hold me to it, but a little canary told me that _most_ applicants accepted are in their mid-20s to early 30s. I think it's safe to surmise they look for people with more life experience and not fresh out of undergrad.


So 40's is out? That would suck !


----------



## Mate Boegi (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, 

What does your www.applyyourself.com show as application status, when you login?

Mine says: "Submitted" with green.

I'm asking because USC applyyourself actually says"
Submitted Date: 11/30/2013 4:53:00 PM EST
THANK YOU FOR APPLYING TO GRADUATE STUDY AT USC. YOUR FILE IS CURRENTLY IN THE FIRST STAGE OF OUR EVALUATION PROCESS. WE WILL NOTIFY YOU IF ADDITIONAL INFORMATION OR MATERIALS ARE REQUIRED. PLEASE CONTACT YOUR INTENDED ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT DIRECTLY TO MAKE SURE ALL SUPPLEMENTAL APPLICATION MATERIALS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED.


----------



## rainwhole (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey 





Mate Boegi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What does your www.applyyourself.com show as application status, when you login?
> 
> ...


 
I got the same in mine.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Dec 30, 2013)

Great


----------



## Kukkik (Jan 5, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What does your www.applyyourself.com show as application status, when you login?
> 
> ...


 

Same here. Just 'Submitted' and the dates. Nothing else...


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Same except USC says "
*YOUR FILE HAS BEEN FORWARDED TO THE ACADEMIC DEPARTMENT FOR REVIEW AND AN ADMISSION DECISION."*

I think it's been that way for weeks though.

UCLA hasn't changed since the day I submitted.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, MFA Screenwriting here. What up.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 13, 2014)

Scarrrryyyyy... Hate things like this  ... I've written a letter to them now, asking if everything is all right. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi

Actually man I wouldn't sweat it. I submitted mid-Nov and had all of my UG transcripts mailed early Nov. to meet the UCLA deadline. So it probably means my package was verified as "completed" and forwarded for review. When I went to USC's info session in October the admissions advisor stated that they couldn't review an application unless everything was received then filed to be forwarded, ie: transcripts, LORs (not always), etc...So I'm sure your'e good to go.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 14, 2014)

I hate to break it to you Mate Boegi, but I think this means you will not be attending USC in the fall. Just kidding! My application says the same exact thing as yours. I assume, like most professors I've had in the past, some are quicker than others at evaluating their student's work. My guess is that some have completed their pile of applications, while others have not. Just hang in there man. There's a reason we find out in March instead of in January.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 14, 2014)

iWonder said:


> I hate to break it to you Mate Boegi, but I think this means you will not be attending USC in the fall. Just kidding! My application says the same exact thing as yours. I assume, like most professors I've had in the past, some are quicker than others at evaluating their student's work. My guess is that some have completed their pile of applications, while others have not. Just hang in there man. There's a reason we find out in March instead of in January.


 

Haha!  Thanks for the support! JFSWLA

I got an email just now:
Thank you for your email. We have received all the materials we need from you for now. Your application will be sent out for review. 
 

Best,
SCA Office of Admissions  

So everything seems to be fine.

Btw, I'm international, and you know how it is sometimes with international mail service...


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 22, 2014)

Any news from somebody?


----------



## Chessirose (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish!  I got an interview last year and by this time last year they'd already told me I made it.  Not sure what's going on...?


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe they start calling applicants on the East Coast and overseas before moving West. An applicant from MIA has already received an invite which is sweet! So they're comin'.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, I'm international, getting more and more nervous!

Could they be out so early?

The website actually says:
"Decisions for the fall term are generally not available until February at the earliest, and may not be made until April or even later.
"


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 23, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Okay, I'm international, getting more and more nervous!
> 
> Could they be out so early?
> 
> ...


 

It'll be a while still. It's pretty early in the process. But I feel you.


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 23, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Any news from somebody?


 
I got an email for an interview at UCLA (Screenwriting). I'm from Miami and I've read in previous threads that the East Coast gets contacted first, so... no need to get nervous yet


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, (nice to meet you, virtually) 
I got an email for an interview at UCLA (Screenwriting) on Friday. I'm in Utah.  Where will you be doing your interview? Have they responded with a day and time as of yet?


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone have any information on the percentage of those who interview actually get accepted? Or any info on what the interview process is like? 

Good luck to everyone on here. This is such a nerve-wracking experience!


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 23, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Hello, (nice to meet you, virtually)
> I got an email for an interview at UCLA (Screenwriting) on Friday. I'm in Utah.  Where will you be doing your interview? Have they responded with a day and time as of yet?


 
I responded to them saying I preferred to interview in LA. I haven't heard back yet. What about you?

There's some info on the interview process in previous threads. As for the percentage, I think it depends on the year. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I got an email for an interview at UCLA (Screenwriting). I'm from Miami and I've read in previous threads that the East Coast gets contacted first, so... no need to get nervous yet


Sorry, I am new to this site and meant to reply to your post. Where did you decide to do your interview? Have they given you a date as of yet? I chose to interview in LA, but haven't heard back on the date. Good luck to you!


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I responded to them saying I preferred to interview in LA. I haven't heard back yet. What about you?
> 
> There's some info on the interview process in previous threads. As for the percentage, I think it depends on the year. But I'm not really sure.


Thanks for the response.  Maybe we will meet in LA. I too haven't heard back from them, but hope to hear more soon.


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 23, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Thanks for the response.  Maybe we will meet in LA. I too haven't heard back from them, but hope to hear more soon.


 
I was reading through last years thread and it takes them a bit to respond with dates. Here's the link if you wanna check it out 

http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/ucla-screenwriting-mfa-2013.16839/


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I was reading through last years thread and it takes them a bit to respond with dates. Here's the link if you wanna check it out
> 
> http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/ucla-screenwriting-mfa-2013.16839/


That's good to know. Thanks for sharing this thread. I'm new to this site and still trying to navigate it to the appropriate threads. Thanks again!


----------



## Mate Boegi (Jan 24, 2014)

So only screenwriters have recieved emails yet, am I right?


----------



## rainwhole (Jan 25, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> So only screenwriters have recieved emails yet, am I right?


 

Yep, Screenwriters go first. Don't get too anxious, even if the have contacted some people right now. That's not a negative indication for you or any other applicants. 

It's all about patience at this point. I am sure most, regardless of the program, will hear back from UCLA by mid February. 

Stay strong everyone!


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Agreed. Those I know who've applied for Directing or Producing haven't heard anything back as of yet. It's still very very early on. I also heard that the communication goes in waves, so I'm sure another round of notifications for interviews/acceptance is coming in the next few weeks. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Kukkik (Jan 29, 2014)

I just got an email from the TFT recruitment coordinator saying my application materials are currently under the faculty review. Production/Directing MFA here.

She said interview decisions will be made later in February. I assume that applies for all Directing applicants. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## ATP (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Before I found this website I thought that I was all alone. Now I can share my anxiety with you guys!

Kukkik I've also received that email recently.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, this thread is really quiet compared to last years MFA Screenwriting thread. 

I'm a first year at UCLA in the Screenwriting program and you may have seen me in last years 2013 thread, which is why I'm here with words of warning for you hopefuls...
If you're anticipating on enrolling, the FAFSA deadline in California is March 1st, so don't wait for that acceptance letter to submit!!! I know it's frustrating (just wait until you get in, then the real frustration begins), but it's worth getting your ducks in a row ahead of time.

Good luck everyone! I hope you get into the program you want to be in, and speaking as a two time applicant, even if you don't get in work twice as hard this year and apply again!

(I also saw a question about the age thing earlier... I turned 40 before the program started last summer and I am not the youngest in my cohort by a long shot and there are more than a few trailing me by a year or two. We also have quite a few in the early to mid 20s and more around 30, and this changes from year to year so don't let age deter you!!!! UCLA is an amazing program with a wealth of knowledge from students and profs alike. They ONLY want good writers, everything else ~besides sanity, the stories are true~ is secondary.)


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, i just got an email for an interview for the producers program!!! 

So keep at close eye to your email inboxes.


----------



## Gabriel J. Medina (Feb 4, 2014)

So far it looks like Producers and Writers have been notified. Has anyone from the Directors program heard any news?


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 6, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Hey everyone, this thread is really quiet compared to last years MFA Screenwriting thread.
> 
> I'm a first year at UCLA in the Screenwriting program and you may have seen me in last years 2013 thread, which is why I'm here with words of warning for you hopefuls...
> If you're anticipating on enrolling, the FAFSA deadline in California is March 1st, so don't wait for that acceptance letter to submit!!! I know it's frustrating (just wait until you get in, then the real frustration begins), but it's worth getting your ducks in a row ahead of time.
> ...


 
Thanks for this, Jeremy! It's good to hear from someone on the other side! I'm going to work on that FAFSA application right now, and I just bought my tickets for March to come out to interview. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 6, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Thanks for this, Jeremy! It's good to hear from someone on the other side! I'm going to work on that FAFSA application right now, and I just bought my tickets for March to come out to interview. Crossing my fingers...


 
Hi there, 
Congrats on your interview! Did they set the date with you? I'm still awaiting my interview date confirmation. When did they confirm with you? I'm hoping to make my travel arrangements asap. 

Maybe we will meet in LA!


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 6, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Hi there,
> Congrats on your interview! Did they set the date with you? I'm still awaiting my interview date confirmation. When did they confirm with you? I'm hoping to make my travel arrangements asap.
> 
> Maybe we will meet in LA!


 
Maybe I jumped the gun a little in terms of buying my tickets! They haven't confirmed my interview date yet, but they told me they're interviewing the week of March 3, and asked for three dates and times I would be available. I gave them that, so now I'm waiting to hear back. It would be great to meet up in LA. DM me with your contact info and we can share a nervous cup of coffee!


----------



## JBen (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm glad to hear others are still waiting on confirmation for their interviews as well. It's not schadenfreude, I promise. I've been waiting for that confirmation, and I'm living in South Korea right now, so calling UCLA to check in ain't exactly an easy prospect.

Oh and long LONG time lurker here, first time poster. Screenwriting applicant.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 6, 2014)

JBen said:


> I'm glad to hear others are still waiting on confirmation for their interviews as well. It's not schadenfreude, I promise. I've been waiting for that confirmation, and I'm living in South Korea right now, so calling UCLA to check in ain't exactly an easy prospect.
> 
> Oh and long LONG time lurker here, first time poster. Screenwriting applicant.


 
Cool, nice to meet you JBen. Please do keep us posted on if you hear back about your interview date.  I'm patiently (or not so patiently) awaiting my confirmation. 

Are you Skypeing in for you interview?


----------



## JBen (Feb 6, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Cool, nice to meet you JBen. Please do keep us posted on if you hear back about your interview date.  I'm patiently (or not so patiently) awaiting my confirmation.
> 
> Are you Skypeing in for you interview?


 

Yea. As much as I'd love to fly back to the states for the interview, getting vacation time from my job here is next to impossible. I'm 17 hours ahead of LA time, so I'm curious how exactly this interview will be coordinated.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 7, 2014)

JBen said:


> Yea. As much as I'd love to fly back to the states for the interview, getting vacation time from my job here is next to impossible. I'm 17 hours ahead of LA time, so I'm curious how exactly this interview will be coordinated.


 
I did a Skype interview with a school in the UK, and they scheduled it for 4am my time. I was too anxious to sleep before the call, so I just stayed up all night. That school obviously scheduled it according to their daytime schedule and not mine.  I hope you get a decent time frame to do your call. 4am was no fun for me, but the interview went really well. Best of luck!


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 8, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> I did a Skype interview with a school in the UK, and they scheduled it for 4am my time. I was too anxious to sleep before the call, so I just stayed up all night. That school obviously scheduled it according to their daytime schedule and not mine.  I hope you get a decent time frame to do your call. 4am was no fun for me, but the interview went really well. Best of luck!


 

Hey Utahfilmgirl, which school was it? I'm submitting an application to the National Film and Television School and London College of Communication. Any first impressions of the differences?

I am waiting for confirmation of my interview times for UCLA as well, so that's reassuring to read.

And if you end up meeting for a drink/coffee in LA, I'd love to tag along!


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 8, 2014)

In NJ and as of now...still no word...hear crickets chirping...fingers nervously clinking email link...stomach still queasy...sleep not happening...so I guess all is normal!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 9, 2014)

Any new interview invitations?


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 10, 2014)

NickLondon said:


> Hey Utahfilmgirl, which school was it? I'm submitting an application to the National Film and Television School and London College of Communication. Any first impressions of the differences?
> 
> I am waiting for confirmation of my interview times for UCLA as well, so that's reassuring to read.
> 
> And if you end up meeting for a drink/coffee in LA, I'd love to tag along!


 
My interview was with the London Film School. I got an acceptance letter three days after. I loved the gentlemen I interviewed with, who both attended the NFTS, and gave me comparisons on the two schools. 

They asked:
Pick a movie you've seen, either recently or in the past, and tell us what you thought the theme was. 
Why London? Why screenwriting? 
Describe an obstacle you've had to overcome? 

The rest were more specific to my submissions materials. 

Hoping to hear from UCLA on interview days/times this week. Has anyone else heard from them as of yet?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys. Anyone gets an interview invitation in Production/Directing from UCLA? I hear nothing and so nervous.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 12, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Hi guys. Anyone gets an interview invitation in Production/Directing from UCLA? I hear nothing and so nervous.



Nope, nothing! Also very nervous!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 12, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Nope, nothing! Also very nervous!





Mate Boegi said:


> Nope, nothing! Also very nervous!


Yeah. I get extremely nervous and terrified at the moment. Did u apply to other schools? I did see u in the USC section lol


----------



## stelladallas89 (Feb 12, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Hey everyone, this thread is really quiet compared to last years MFA Screenwriting thread.
> 
> I'm a first year at UCLA in the Screenwriting program and you may have seen me in last years 2013 thread, which is why I'm here with words of warning for you hopefuls...
> If you're anticipating on enrolling, the FAFSA deadline in California is March 1st, so don't wait for that acceptance letter to submit!!! I know it's frustrating (just wait until you get in, then the real frustration begins), but it's worth getting your ducks in a row ahead of time.
> ...


 
Jeremy! I didn't know you were on here last year! I too came to lurk and see if everybody was freaking out as much as I was last year. Another first year screenwriting MFA here. Everybody hang in there because UCLA is totally worth the stress. 
-alice


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my interview time! Thursday 6 March 11.30am...


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 13, 2014)

@*NickLondon* Congrats! I taught they didn't start sending interviews!? it looks as if you are the first applicant to receive notice from UCLA in this thread. Where are you from? Which program did you apply? Will you attend in person or by skype? Best of luck!


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 13, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*NickLondon* Congrats! I taught they didn't start sending interviews!? it looks as if you are the first applicant to receive notice from UCLA in this thread. Where are you from? Which program did you apply? Will you attend in person or by skype? Best of luck!


 
Thank you!! I applied for MFA in Screenwriting. From London.

I keep going back and forth between Skype and in person. When they invited me for an interview I decided was going fly out there. Then they took ages to confirm the interview time, so I decided Skype was the way to go. Now that I have the interview time,  I am thinking of just booking a flight... I have no money, but it seems like a good reason to delve deep into my overdraft... 

I think that if I do Skype, I am going to just be incredibly awkward, and the internet will stop working, and I won't be able to hear what they're saying, and the lighting will make my face look deformed, and I'll be all confused because it's the middle of the night, and my housemate will walk in screaming and drunk, and some sort of porn pop up will appear etc. etc.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 13, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Yeah. I get extremely nervous and terrified at the moment. Did u apply to other schools? I did see u in the USC section lol


 

Only USC and UCLA, you  ?


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 13, 2014)

NickLondon said:


> Got my interview time! Thursday 6 March 11.30am...


 
Hey there,
Got my interview day and time too. Friday, March 7th at 2pm. If you end up flying out, let me know.  I will arrive on Thursday the 6th. 

Good luck to everyone on here!


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 13, 2014)

I just found this forum, and the posts here made me curious.  I applied for Cinematography MFA Fall 2014.  Turns out, I have an email from UCLA asking for creative work samples from a week ago… it was in my spam folder.  They wanted the samples two days ago, but all I can do is send them off and hope.  Can't believe that.  Good luck to everyone with an interview!


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 13, 2014)

NickLondon said:


> Thank you!! I applied for MFA in Screenwriting. From London.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between Skype and in person. When they invited me for an interview I decided was going fly out there. Then they took ages to confirm the interview time, so I decided Skype was the way to go. Now that I have the interview time, I am thinking of just booking a flight... I have no money, but it seems like a good reason to delve deep into my overdraft...
> 
> I think that if I do Skype, I am going to just be incredibly awkward, and the internet will stop working, and I won't be able to hear what they're saying, and the lighting will make my face look deformed, and I'll be all confused because it's the middle of the night, and my housemate will walk in screaming and drunk, and some sort of porn pop up will appear etc. etc.


 

Yeah, I feel your pain. I got my interview on Skype also (which the lady has yet to confirm), and I am currently getting really paranoid about my Internet speed or any other potential problem.


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Also, is anyone else nervous about the interview? I feel like if you get called back for one, than on paper your experience and background is good enough, and it all comes down on how well you are able to carry out the interview....

They send me about five questions/topics they wanted to discuss on the interview, which are probably different based on the program. But has anyone who got an interview call back started preparing for them?

Cheers,
R


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 13, 2014)

*@utahfilmgirl*
Congrats!!! Which program did you apply? I am wondering if any film production/directing applicant got the interview.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 13, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Only USC and UCLA, you  ?


 
oh i also applied to chapman, LMU and FSU. However, FSU didn't invite me to any interviews so i guess it rejected me then.


----------



## Mate Boegi (Feb 15, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> oh i also applied to chapman, LMU and FSU. However, FSU didn't invite me to any interviews so i guess it rejected me then.


 
You never know what dumps into the mailbox  ... Did you get an interview anywhere else?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 15, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> You never know what dumps into the mailbox  ... Did you get an interview anywhere else?


 
not yet.. I am now a little desperate and start to lose hope…


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 18, 2014)

hey how is everyone? Anybody heard anything new?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can check your status here 
https://www.gradadmissions.ucla.edu/newapp/Login.asp?topage=AdmissionStatus.asp

I am wondering if any Production/Directing MFA got the interview????


----------



## JBen (Feb 18, 2014)

The New York interviews were supposed to have taken place this past weekend, right? Anyone do them?


----------



## name (Feb 18, 2014)

Should I just assume that I didn't get in if an interview has not been set up yet? When I check my admission status it says the decision is still pending.  Do they normally change that status right after reading your submission (if they aren't interested in interviewing you) or do they wait until the end?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 18, 2014)

name said:


> Should I just assume that I didn't get in if an interview has not been set up yet? When I check my admission status it says the decision is still pending. Do they normally change that status right after reading your submission (if they aren't interested in interviewing you) or do they wait until the end?


 
They don't change the notification status at UCLA until they've gone through all the acceptances, but generally you have to get an interview to be considered for admission. There could always be exceptions.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 18, 2014)

I wouldn't assume anything just yet. It seems that schools notify applicants at various time frames. My status still says pending, and I do have an interview. I would keep checking your status and not make any assumptions until you hear that people have officially been offered spots. As of right now, I think anyone still has a shot. I have one official offer, one interview, and have heard nothing from AFI (Screenwriting). I'm trying to wait and see what more I hear from AFI applicants in terms of offer letters or rejections before I assume anything. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Feb 18, 2014)

stelladallas89 said:


> Jeremy! I didn't know you were on here last year! I too came to lurk and see if everybody was freaking out as much as I was last year. Another first year screenwriting MFA here. Everybody hang in there because UCLA is totally worth the stress.
> -alice


 
Alice knows what's she's talkin about!


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 18, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can check your status here
> https://www.gradadmissions.ucla.edu/newapp/Login.asp?topage=AdmissionStatus.asp
> 
> I am wondering if any Production/Directing MFA got the interview????


 

I thought that page isn't gonna be updated until we actually get in... Like after the interview and everything.
They said they were gonna contact us for the interviews via email.

By the way, Production/Directing here. Haven't heard anything either. It's getting more and more scary XD


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly, don't pay attention to that website at all. It's an automated system that does not represent a current accurate status of your application. I graduate from my master's degree last year, and the website STILL says "application under review, pending decision" or whatever .


----------



## valeskarod (Feb 20, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Hey there,
> Got my interview day and time too. Friday, March 7th at 2pm. If you end up flying out, let me know.  I will arrive on Thursday the 6th.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on here!


 
Got my interview for Friday, March 7 at 11:30 am! Let me know if you guys meet for coffee  I'll be arriving Thursday as well.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 20, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> Got my interview for Friday, March 7 at 11:30 am! Let me know if you guys meet for coffee  I'll be arriving Thursday as well.


 
Congrats!! What program did you apply to?


----------



## valeskarod (Feb 20, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Congrats!! What program did you apply to?


Thanks! I applied to Screenwriting.


----------



## Gabriel J. Medina (Feb 20, 2014)

Any word yet for the directors?


----------



## DIRK CHEN (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

New member here. I've been checking out this message board for a few weeks and also got a lot of helpful info from a similar one last year. 

I have an interview at UCLA on March 3 in the morning for the MFA screenwriting program. Some info on my circumstances if it helps prospective students:

I'm from OC, took the Professional Program in screenwriting at UCLA in 2012 (loved it, wonderful opportunity for anyone remotely interested), applied for the MFA last year and didn't make it to the interview stage. UCLA was the only school i applied to last year.

For this year, I changed my whole application. New statement of purpose, reused 2/3 of my recommendation letters, had my program professor at UCLA write a new letter, one complete script and the first act of a new script I started on.

I also applied to USC but haven't heard anything from them as of yet.

If anyone has any other questions, I'd be glad to respond. Otherwise, good luck to everyone else on here and I hope we all do well!

D


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 20, 2014)

Gabriel J. Medina said:


> Any word yet for the directors?


 
Nope...


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay I got my call for my Interview for Directors MFA about 10 minutes ago it is for March 22nd at 11:00am in NYC. Was told to prep with what I plan to shoot for a senior project, (I thought that was what two page sample was for). Email verification to follow. So now Butterflies,  research into probable questions and valium are in order! Anyone else want prep by PC or phone chat? Hit me back!!!
Mike


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 21, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> Okay I got my call for my Interview for Directors MFA about 10 minutes ago it is for March 22nd at 11:00am in NYC. Was told to prep with what I plan to shoot for a senior project, (I thought that was what two page sample was for). Email verification to follow. So now Butterflies, research into probable questions and valium are in order! Anyone else want prep by PC or phone chat? Hit me back!!!
> Mike


 Sorry forgot school, It is for UCLA.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 21, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> Thanks! I applied to Screenwriting.


Hey there,
Cool to hear that we are on the same day! We should definitely meet up and discuss how the interviews went. Have you received any further details on who you are interviewing with or where as of yet? I haven't heard anything beyond day and time thus far. Looking forward to hopefully meeting you in person.


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 21, 2014)

Had my interview with UCLA a couple hours ago... 

I had to do it through Skype, so it was quite intimidating when I answered the video conference and saw a group of four professional-looking people sitting in a table staring at me. I was expecting it to be more like the interview with the Peter Stark program, where it was just one-two people and it was fairly casual and relaxed. The interviewers from UCLA were all business, and took notes from EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth. One particular lady was very active in the interview, asking me to expand on ideas or debating others that I presented. The other three where mostly quiet up until the end when it was turn for me to ask them questions. 

They ask me four questions, and then it concluded with me having to pitch a story. I honestly don't know how well I did with the pitch, but I do know it was not fantastic by any means. I presented an idea for a movie, and although the idea itself is good they noticed how I struggled a little in presenting all my thoughts to them. Specially since the pitch portion felt very much like something intended (because of the structure) for people with experience in film. I have no experience in film, so it was a good idea delivered amateurishly. For the questions, I did a lot better by making my passion for film/tv clear to them. Which reminds me, if they ask you to pick a movie/tv show, pick something you TRULY love, not something that you will think will make you look better if you discussed.

So at the end I felt like two of the interviewers really liked me, another was pretty quiet and emotionless (not a great thing), and the last was very argumentative and constantly attempted to corner me (so she either disliked me, or was just trying to see how I handled myself on pressure).

As a bonus, I did ask them about the process. If you get an interview, you are in the TOP 30 or so candidates, it varies according to the program. For example, the producers program only takes 12-15 students. If the program takes more, then the TOP 30 might actually be more like TOP 40 or something. So they made it clear to me that getting an interview means you're in the top, and that's quite an accomplishment in itself.  Last thing, decisions for Producers are made first because then it appears the Screenwriters (we should expect final decisions by mid March) . So those of you waiting for Directing, keep patient and don't panic when everyone else get's their responses. Your time will come soon enough!

I want to wish you all the best in your upcoming interviews. I know I am applying to a different program, but I still might be able to answer some questions. 

Cheers,
R


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 21, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Had my interview with UCLA a couple hours ago...
> 
> I had to do it through Skype, so it was quite intimidating when I answered the video conference and saw a group of four professional-looking people sitting in a table staring at me. I was expecting it to be more like the interview with the Peter Stark program, where it was just one-two people and it was fairly casual and relaxed. The interviewers from UCLA were all business, and took notes from EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth. One particular lady was very active in the interview, asking me to expand on ideas or debating others that I presented. The other three where mostly quiet up until the end when it was turn for me to ask them questions.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on getting through your interview! Also, thanks so much for sharing your experience!! Very helpful, indeed. I will be sure to share my experience after my (screenwriting) interview (March 7th).  Best of luck!


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 21, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> Okay I got my call for my Interview for Directors MFA about 10 minutes ago it is for March 22nd at 11:00am in NYC. Was told to prep with what I plan to shoot for a senior project, (I thought that was what two page sample was for). Email verification to follow. So now Butterflies, research into probable questions and valium are in order! Anyone else want prep by PC or phone chat? Hit me back!!!
> Mike


 
Congrats! Best of luck!


----------



## black2writer (Feb 21, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Had my interview with UCLA a couple hours ago...
> 
> I had to do it through Skype, so it was quite intimidating when I answered the video conference and saw a group of four professional-looking people sitting in a table staring at me. I was expecting it to be more like the interview with the Peter Stark program, where it was just one-two people and it was fairly casual and relaxed. The interviewers from UCLA were all business, and took notes from EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth. One particular lady was very active in the interview, asking me to expand on ideas or debating others that I presented. The other three where mostly quiet up until the end when it was turn for me to ask them questions.
> 
> ...


 
So it sounds like you applied to the Producer program. So I am going to assume they've picked their top 30 to interview.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 21, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> Okay I got my call for my Interview for Directors MFA about 10 minutes ago it is for March 22nd at 11:00am in NYC. Was told to prep with what I plan to shoot for a senior project, (I thought that was what two page sample was for). Email verification to follow. So now Butterflies, research into probable questions and valium are in order! Anyone else want prep by PC or phone chat? Hit me back!!!
> Mike


 
Congrats!!! That's a good news!!!
Then I guess, we should be waiting since Monday for a call or Email. And the possibility of the interview in NYC is other good news. I didn't know that you can make an appointment for interview in NYC. Where are you from pal?  Did the give you the name of interviewers? Best of luck


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 21, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> Sorry forgot school, It is for UCLA.


 
Hey! Its great congratulations and Good luck!!


----------



## Buusey (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey everyone! New to the board but got a call to interview yesterday for the Directing program. It's in NYC and was wondering if they could reimburse you for traveling, since I'm a few states away, and (possibly) overnight stay. Also, does anyone know how many are invited to interview out of how many applicants and how many of the interviewed are accepted? This is pretty much a make-or-break right? I just ask because my support system is in constant need of reassurance that I'm actually doing something right for once.

I also applied to USC and NYU and have yet to hear anything really. Have people started hearing stuff already and is that a bad sign?

One more thing, any other boards or forums I can check out for info/demographics/a community to relieve my anxieties such as this?

Thanks!


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 22, 2014)

black2writer said:


> So it sounds like you applied to the Producer program. So I am going to assume they've picked their top 30 to interview.


 

Yeah, they picked them and are already more than half way through the interviews for the program. They are expecting to be done with all of them early next week, and they mentioned that the acceptances go out pretty much after that. So by the second week of March I should know if I am a Bruin or not (UCLA's mascot). 

It also appears that the Screenwriters and Producers share a much more similar process than with Directing. So that's something to consider why we patiently wait. 

Cheers, 
R

PS: I was feeling pretty positive yesterday when the interview was over, but now I keep going back and thinking "I should have said this instead of that, or express myself better here", and now I am officially starting to panic a little :S. I was pretty relax prior to the interviews, but now that we are at the final stretch I am really starting to feel the pressure . Well, let's all hope for the best...


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting scared!!! I am wondering if UCLA sent all Production/Directing MFA invitations on last Friday?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 22, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Getting scared!!! I am wondering if UCLA sent all Production/Directing MFA invitations on last Friday?


 
Dont panic. Just stay calm and relax.


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Congrats!!! That's a good news!!!
> Then I guess, we should be waiting since Monday for a call or Email. And the possibility of the interview in NYC is other good news. I didn't know that you can make an appointment for interview in NYC. Where are you from pal? Did the give you the name of interviewers? Best of luck


From NJ, I would expect you will hear back from them soon. I m really getting ready to research a lot of questions and watch a boo coo amount of films, my fav and their directors. If any one else gets a call and wants to prep, please reach out.
Mike


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 22, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> From NJ, I would expect you will hear back from them soon. I m really getting ready to research a lot of questions and watch a boo coo amount of films, my fav and their directors. If any one else gets a call and wants to prep, please reach out.
> Mike


Actually Southern New jersey 15 minutes from Philadelphia!


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Getting scared!!! I am wondering if UCLA sent all Production/Directing MFA invitations on last Friday?


RELAX they have a sh*T load of people to contact and I wouldn't worry. Let me know when they hit u up. I am a little curious as to why they didn't offer me a Skype option considering I am about 3 -4 hours drive from NYC. Guess I will be staying in an area hotel the night before!


----------



## mhg08051 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not to beat a topic up, But please if anyone wants to prep, I am willing to do so up until we interview. There isn't just one seat open and if we prep together, then we can be classmates!!!


----------



## valeskarod (Feb 22, 2014)

utahfilmgirl said:


> Hey there,
> Cool to hear that we are on the same day! We should definitely meet up and discuss how the interviews went. Have you received any further details on who you are interviewing with or where as of yet? I haven't heard anything beyond day and time thus far. Looking forward to hopefully meeting you in person.


 

Definitely! We can grab a coffee on campus or something. I haven't heard any details yet. I just confirmed the date/time.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 23, 2014)

@*mhg08051*  @*Yiding_GoFighting* Thanks for your reply and Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 23, 2014)

You too man!! Good luck!!


Fightclub said:


> @*mhg08051* @*Yiding_GoFighting* Thanks for your reply and Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 25, 2014)

OK so I didn't hear anything from UCLA and I decided to check this site and I see everyone talk about interviews.. and I am thinking.. aww... oh well.. then I thought, well let me just check my messages.... and.. wait for it... wait for it!  I GOT AN INTERVIEW nyc on March 23!  yay!!!!! ROFL... I know I am super silly.... Its not confirmed cause LA isn't up yet but I guess I'll see yall bitches there!  (sorry if bitches is offensive to you, like i said i am goofy.)


----------



## Lucas C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello guys !!! Hope you're well,

I got an interview for the Producers Program, will be taking it the 3rd of March. Do you guys have an idea about how to prepare it ? I mean with have the questions, but which one do I need to focus more on ?
And do we actually tell the list of the 5 films and they choose one out of it or are we allowed to choose on our own ?

Thank you guys ! And good luck for those who are going to take it


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hello guys !!! Hope you're well,
> 
> I got an interview for the Producers Program, will be taking it the 3rd of March. Do you guys have an idea about how to prepare it ? I mean with have the questions, but which one do I need to focus more on ?
> And do we actually tell the list of the 5 films and they choose one out of it or are we allowed to choose on our own ?
> ...


 

Well, lucky for you I had the producer's interview last Friday.

So, regarding the questions that they send us on the email so we can talk about in the interview... When they ask you for five movies you saw last year, they are only going to ask you to talk about ONE. They will write down the other four, but they only want you to talk about one. Is the same with the TV and Authors questions. So be prepared to focus on just one item in your list for each of those questions. 

Regarding the pitch, make sure you are able to talk about the structure narrative in detail. So in other words make sure you are able to talk about the different acts, and how they develop. The pitch sorta killed me for I was not prepared for it to be so professional. If I was good a making pitches I would not be applying to film school , so they recognize my pitch as a good idea but messy in delivery...

You will most likely have the same people do the interview that I got. All four of them are really nice, but one of them (one of the two ladies), she is the assistant dean and a lawyer. So she will try to get you to debate every argument you present, and sometimes she will attempt to corner you. However, don't get intimidated, she is still a nice lady. The rest of the panel was mostly very quiet, but NEVER stopped taking notes of everything I said.

Finally, at the end when they ask if you have any questions. I highly recommend you don't attempt to compare the Program with some of the other programs from competing schools. Like, I was not trying to compare them but I did mention that I was really disappointed with the Peter Stark program, so I was just wondering how they would consider themselves better/different than them. A question that din't really hit well with the assistant dean, for she reacted highly defensive about it... So avoid talking about other programs.

I wish you the very best luck!


----------



## Lucas C. (Feb 25, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Well, lucky for you I had the producer's interview last Friday.
> 
> So, regarding the questions that they send us on the email so we can talk about in the interview... When they ask you for five movies you saw last year, they are only going to ask you to talk about ONE. They will write down the other four, but they only want you to talk about one. Is the same with the TV and Authors questions. So be prepared to focus on just one item in your list for each of those questions.
> 
> ...


 

Hay Rainwhole, thank you so much for your answer, it's really cool !
What you're saying about the pitch is really interesting I'm going to try to prepare it in depth, thanks for the advise. As for the film and TV show questions, I'm just not sure about what you're saying (sorry..): can we actually choose the film we're going to talk about out of the 5 ones, or do they choose ? Makes a big difference regarding the prep..
One last question, does it really last 20 minutes ? I feel it's quite short to answer to all of those questions.. Did you even have time to talk about yourself and about your favorite american producer ?

Thank you again


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hay Rainwhole, thank you so much for your answer, it's really cool !
> What you're saying about the pitch is really interesting I'm going to try to prepare it in depth, thanks for the advise. As for the film and TV show questions, I'm just not sure about what you're saying (sorry..): can we actually choose the film we're going to talk about out of the 5 ones, or do they choose ? Makes a big difference regarding the prep..
> One last question, does it really last 20 minutes ? I feel it's quite short to answer to all of those questions.. Did you even have time to talk about yourself and about your favorite american producer ?
> 
> Thank you again


 

Sorry about that, my performance on the interview is making me a little too neurotic right now. Often resulting in not making any sense to most people . 

You can pick one out of the five movies, one of the two TV shows, and one of the five authors to discuss. No more than that, for they will move on right after they are done hearing you out. You can pick the ones you want to talk about, but they give you hints of which one in the list the would rather hear about. In my head I knew I was going to talk about Her for my movie option, but I actually wanted to go with Community for my TV show but they seemed a lot more interested in hearing me talk about my second show, The Twilight Show. Which is actually quite ok, because you want to keep them interested as much as possible.  

Twenty minutes is quite short, and twenty minutes is all you get. These people on the panel are EXTREMELY professional and they know how to keep themselves on track. They are not afraid to stop you when they are ready to move on to the next step. My interview was a total of 29:53 minutes, but that's because I engaged them in questions once the interview was done. I did not get to talk about myself much, but I guess that's okay because I already did that on my actual application. The American producer question is the first one, but sadly I sort of messed it up. I spend a week doing research on Thomas Tull (CEO of Legendary), and was prepared to talk about his vision and some of the movies he has acted as producer on, which is only two right now (Pacific Rim, and 42).

So heads up, MAKE sure you know that producer's work inside out. I messed mine because I admire Tull not only as a producer but a general businessman in entertainment. The assistant dean was quick to point out that he is more of a financier (or exec producer) than an actual producer.  They din't give me time to explain that regardless if he has actually produced only two released movies (one I saw, the other one I have yet to see, which they pointed out as a flaw). I knew that, and I wanted to explain that he has a bunch of movies in the pipeline right now where he is actually a producer on (Crimson Peak, Godzilla, Interstellar) . But again, they cut me off before I could explain myself and moved on to the next question :S. 

I hope this helps...

PS: I was feeling pretty good about the interview after I was done with it. Days after, I am really starting to believe I messed it up in a couple ways, and could have gone A LOT better if I was there in person and given more time..


----------



## Lucas C. (Feb 26, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Sorry about that, my performance on the interview is making me a little too neurotic right now. Often resulting in not making any sense to most people .
> 
> You can pick one out of the five movies, one of the two TV shows, and one of the five authors to discuss. No more than that, for they will move on right after they are done hearing you out. You can pick the ones you want to talk about, but they give you hints of which one in the list the would rather hear about. In my head I knew I was going to talk about Her for my movie option, but I actually wanted to go with Community for my TV show but they seemed a lot more interested in hearing me talk about my second show, The Twilight Show. Which is actually quite ok, because you want to keep them interested as much as possible.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you rainwhole, definitely helps me ! I'm sure you did a good job for the interview, it looks like !
I wouldn't worry too much about the fact that they actually interrupt you to skip to another subject. If we only have 20mins it's normal and they know that its is destabilizing. 
Well, thank you that this bunch of informations, you're really helping me ! I'll tell you how it went


----------



## marcusheleker (Feb 26, 2014)

My brother and I have interviews at UCLA for directing on the 15th and 16th. We'll probably drive down and check out some other schools while we are there. Anyone else have an interview around then?


----------



## Qi Zhang (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Rainwhole, I just had my interview a few minutes ago, and the woman you mentioned did not debate me at all, and actually no one did. I'm a little worried that this means they are not interested in me... they didn't ask anything about my pitch. they said the result will send out in the second week of March by the way. 


rainwhole said:


> Sorry about that, my performance on the interview is making me a little too neurotic right now. Often resulting in not making any sense to most people .
> 
> You can pick one out of the five movies, one of the two TV shows, and one of the five authors to discuss. No more than that, for they will move on right after they are done hearing you out. You can pick the ones you want to talk about, but they give you hints of which one in the list the would rather hear about. In my head I knew I was going to talk about Her for my movie option, but I actually wanted to go with Community for my TV show but they seemed a lot more interested in hearing me talk about my second show, The Twilight Show. Which is actually quite ok, because you want to keep them interested as much as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainwhole (Feb 27, 2014)

Qi Zhang said:


> Hey Rainwhole, I just had my interview a few minutes ago, and the woman you mentioned did not debate me at all, and actually no one did. I'm a little worried that this means they are not interested in me... they didn't ask anything about my pitch. they said the result will send out in the second week of March by the way.


 

Yes, they told me the second week of March as well. Did they at least make comments to your answers? Regardless if they debate or not, I don't think it indicates anything in particular. It could mean they were completely satisfied with whatever yous said, and had no reason to discuss it further.


----------



## September (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I just found out this forum.. I have seen a lot of you getting interviews and stuff...Congrats on that...
I still haven't receive anything from them about the interview, so I assume, I'm out of this year...
Sadly, but hope you all who went through and will go through interview stage will get in.

Best Luck.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 27, 2014)

Dumb question for any MFA (doesn't matter which one) applicants in Northern California.

There hasn't been a round of interviews in San Francisco yet, right?

I'm still waiting to hear back on the status of my application, so I'm curious.


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 27, 2014)

September said:


> Hi guys, I just found out this forum.. I have seen a lot of you getting interviews and stuff...Congrats on that...
> I still haven't receive anything from them about the interview, so I assume, I'm out of this year...
> Sadly, but hope you all who went through and will go through interview stage will get in.
> 
> Best Luck.


 
Hey September,

Are you from the States? If not, I heard it takes longer for international applicants...
I haven't heard anything yet either


----------



## September (Feb 28, 2014)

Kukkik said:


> Hey September,
> 
> Are you from the States? If not, I heard it takes longer for international applicants...
> I haven't heard anything yet either


Hey I'm from states. In fact I'm working in LA. So I guess they already made their decision. 

Where u from? Keep your hope there.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 28, 2014)

I've got a question for anyone who received a message for the interview -- and did so with a Gmail account.

Was the email sent to your main inbox -- or did it wind up in the Promotions or Spam folders by chance?

I'm just mulling over the possibility that I may have accidentally deleted a TFT email requesting an interview without browsing that folder (I usually mass delete).

If those emails went into those folders rather than the inbox -- and if interviews are set up for March -- then I'm wondering if I should contact TFT to verify nothing got overlooked by accident.

I'm probably just over-thinking that -- especially if they haven't set up anything for San Francisco Bay Area applicants to the Screenwriting MFA.

Besides, if they couldn't reach you by email, then they would have followed with a voicemail.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody has any idea about the interview? Is every qualified applicant required to have an interview or is there any exceptions? MFA in directing/production. I am just curious.


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 28, 2014)

September said:


> Hey I'm from states. In fact I'm working in LA. So I guess they already made their decision.
> 
> Where u from? Keep your hope there.


 
I'm from Bangkok. Yeah, still trying to calm myself here...

I checked a forum from last year. Someone even got a response in May or June! So I guess there's really nothing to tell us whether it's over...


----------



## Kukkik (Feb 28, 2014)

September said:


> Hey I'm from states. In fact I'm working in LA. So I guess they already made their decision.
> 
> Where u from? Keep your hope there.


 
Also, I'm sorry if you were offended by my first reply  Whatever that was, it wasn't my intention...


----------



## September (Feb 28, 2014)

Kukkik said:


> Also, I'm sorry if you were offended by my first reply  Whatever that was, it wasn't my intention...



Haha kukkik, no worries. I like Thailand. 
Well I guess we just have to wait to see the whatever email we will get eventually. 
Your first impression was pretty good, I'm Chinese American grew up in la so ...... 
Good luck to you.


----------



## September (Feb 28, 2014)

Yiding_GoFighting said:


> Anybody has any idea about the interview? Is every qualified applicant required to have an interview or is there any exceptions? MFA in directing/production. I am just curious.


I'm curious too. MFA Directing/production as well but didn't get any interview email so I don't what that suppose to mean.


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 1, 2014)

September said:


> I'm curious too. MFA Directing/production as well but didn't get any interview email so I don't what that suppose to mean.


 
Do you know whether UCLA requires an interview to get in? Or is there any chance for a applicant to get in without any interviews?


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 1, 2014)

To use USC as a comparison, I was expecting an interview as part of the process. 

It never happened -- but I was still admitted.

So, the same could happen with any of us who applied to UCLA -- in theory, anyway.

If my calculations are correct, when these interviews hit 88mph, we're gonna see some serious s***.


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 2, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Had my interview with UCLA a couple hours ago...
> 
> I had to do it through Skype, so it was quite intimidating when I answered the video conference and saw a group of four professional-looking people sitting in a table staring at me. I was expecting it to be more like the interview with the Peter Stark program, where it was just one-two people and it was fairly casual and relaxed. The interviewers from UCLA were all business, and took notes from EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth. One particular lady was very active in the interview, asking me to expand on ideas or debating others that I presented. The other three where mostly quiet up until the end when it was turn for me to ask them questions.
> 
> ...


 
I'm international Directing/Production applier, never heard anything yet, thanks share your interview experience.! May I ask the five films they asks you to choose talking about are all American films?


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 2, 2014)

well… I didn't hear anything from UCLA. I guess they already rejected me.


----------



## valeskarod (Mar 3, 2014)

Mr. Fedora said:


> I've got a question for anyone who received a message for the interview -- and did so with a Gmail account.
> 
> Was the email sent to your main inbox -- or did it wind up in the Promotions or Spam folders by chance?
> 
> ...


Hi.

I got an interview email through Gmail and it went straight to my main inbox. I believe they are only doing interviews in NYC and LA, but I'm not 100% sure. Hope this helps


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 3, 2014)

It does.

Thanks, valeskarod.


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 3, 2014)

September said:


> Haha kukkik, no worries. I like Thailand.
> Well I guess we just have to wait to see the whatever email we will get eventually.
> Your first impression was pretty good, I'm Chinese American grew up in la so ......
> Good luck to you.


 
Hahaha. Nah, somehow I just thought you might get offended by me asking whether you're international...

Good luck to you too, September. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys ! Had my interview yesterday  I was interviewed by Professors Denise Mann, Barbara Boyle, Myrl Schreibman and Ben Harris.
I think the interview went pretty good, they asked me all the questions I had to prepare. I was actually impressed by how they didn't interrupt me or didn't try to corner me. I don't know if it's a good sign but I think that if they hadn't understood something they would have asked me to clarify it.
The interview lasted 20 minutes if I remember well, I had the opportunity to ask three questions and then the interview was done ! When I finished I thought it had lasted something around 4 or 5 minutes, you're actually so focused that you don't really think about time. 
Don't hesitate to tell them as much as you want about a subject, they seem to like that, otherwise I think they would stop you.
Anyway, if you have specific questions, do not hesitate to ask me, I'm ready to help you, with pleasure


----------



## mhg08051 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey guys ! Had my interview yesterday  I was interviewed by Professors Denise Mann, Barbara Boyle, Myrl Schreibman and Ben Harris.
> I think the interview went pretty good, they asked me all the questions I had to prepare. I was actually impressed by how they didn't interrupt me or didn't try to corner me. I don't know if it's a good sign but I think that if they hadn't understood something they would have asked me to clarify it.
> The interview lasted 20 minutes if I remember well, I had the opportunity to ask three questions and then the interview was done ! When I finished I thought it had lasted something around 4 or 5 minutes, you're actually so focused that you don't really think about time.
> Don't hesitate to tell them as much as you want about a subject, they seem to like that, otherwise I think they would stop you.
> Anyway, if you have specific questions, do not hesitate to ask me, I'm ready to help you, with pleasure


 
What did u interview for? Director, Producer, Screenwriter...what did they ask u about? A short story, an author...


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 4, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> What did u interview for? Director, Producer, Screenwriter...what did they ask u about? A short story, an author...


 
Hey, could you introduce yourself and say "hi" at least... It would be more polite.
I was interviewed for producing so if it's your case you should have all the questions to prepare on your e-mail aka producer, film, TV series, book, pitch of 5mn or less. Every single question has been adressed during my interview.


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm applying to the Production/ Directing program, I had my interview this sunday and I want to share my experience with you. It's nothing to be afraid of, their all really nice, they ask you about your life at first, then 5 movies that you want to take to a desert island and your experience in film. Finally you have to pitch the short film. It's more like an informal conversation. My only problem is that I'm I an international student and my English wasn't perfect all the time because of my nerves :S but I think I did it OK. Feel free to ask me questions if you want. Best wishes!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey filmstudent82, I'm an international student as well  I was actually wondering if they actually take that into consideration regarding the English fluency and I don't really have a clue. I wish you the best for the coming weeks


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 4, 2014)

filmstudent82 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm applying to the Production/ Directing program, I had my interview this sunday and I want to share my experience with you. It's nothing to be afraid of, their all really nice, they ask you about your life at first, then 5 movies that you want to take to a desert island and your experience in film. Finally you have to pitch the short film. It's more like an informal conversation. My only problem is that I'm I an international student and my English wasn't perfect all the time because of my nerves :S but I think I did it OK. Feel free to ask me questions if you want. Best wishes!


 
You should be fine, as long as they can understand most of what you say... 

I am an international student also, but I like to believe my English is pretty fluent these days. However, when I get nervous I stutter like crazy and that makes it really hard to communicate. But guess what? They KNOW you are nervous, and they won't probably hold that against you.


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 4, 2014)

Got the rejection notice today. Not surprised as it was my first, and, admittedly, weakest application for this year.


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey filmstudent82, I'm an international student as well  I was actually wondering if they actually take that into consideration regarding the English fluency and I don't really have a clue. I wish you the best for the coming weeks


 
Hi Lucas! were are you from? I'm from South America, I think like rainwhole says the English is important but not crucial, they know that you are international, and you can make some mistakes with the verbs and with the pronunciation,  the important thing is that they understand you, specially in the pitch. I can really get really nervous in the interviews so I rehearsed the pitch over and over and the story of my life. Try to be confident and be yourself.! Good lucky to all!


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 4, 2014)

lol, I am from South America as well... Argentina


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 4, 2014)

filmstudent82 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm applying to the Production/ Directing program, I had my interview this sunday and I want to share my experience with you. It's nothing to be afraid of, their all really nice, they ask you about your life at first, then 5 movies that you want to take to a desert island and your experience in film. Finally you have to pitch the short film. It's more like an informal conversation. My only problem is that I'm I an international student and my English wasn't perfect all the time because of my nerves :S but I think I did it OK. Feel free to ask me questions if you want. Best wishes!


 
Hi there filmstudent82,

This has made me feel a whole lot better! I was super anxious how formal the interview is going be, though I haven't received any interview invitations. 

Production/Directing as well. And congratulations on getting an interview! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 5, 2014)

filmstudent82 said:


> Hi Lucas! were are you from? I'm from South America, I think like rainwhole says the English is important but not crucial, they know that you are international, and you can make some mistakes with the verbs and with the pronunciation, the important thing is that they understand you, specially in the pitch. I can really get really nervous in the interviews so I rehearsed the pitch over and over and the story of my life. Try to be confident and be yourself.! Good lucky to all!


 
Hey !  I'm from Paris but I study in England. Yeah I think the pitch was the most important to be clear with. I did the same thing: rehearsals until I knew it pretty well.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone. So for the Production/Directing interview, does anyone know what would be appropriate to wear? I've heard the interview's casual but to dress as a "tidy version of yourself." Someone like me, who really only owns like 3 shirts, two of which probably have holes in them (aka my uniform), probably wouldn't be entirely appropriate. I'm thinking a standard button up with a tie and some slacks. A fleece jacket over it. Would that be overdressing or okay?

Thanks.


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 6, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> Hey everyone. So for the Production/Directing interview, does anyone know what would be appropriate to wear? I've heard the interview's casual but to dress as a "tidy version of yourself." Someone like me, who really only owns like 3 shirts, two of which probably have holes in them (aka my uniform), probably wouldn't be entirely appropriate. I'm thinking a standard button up with a tie and some slacks. A fleece jacket over it. Would that be overdressing or okay?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hey Dannis, I think a tie may be a bit too much but if you feel you need it, wear it ! I think the most important is that you feel comfortable in what you're wearing, they're going to see that. If you can't even move in your jacket and cannot breathe because you're not used to wear a tie they're going to see it  So just feel confident with the clothes you wear, that's my only advise !


----------



## Buusey (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey Dannis, I think a tie may be a bit too much but if you feel you need it, wear it ! I think the most important is that you feel comfortable in what you're wearing, they're going to see that. If you can't even move in your jacket and cannot breathe because you're not used to wear a tie they're going to see it  So just feel confident with the clothes you wear, that's my only advise !


Thanks for the reply! I mean, I do like dressing up on occasion and I can be comfortable in a tie but I was wondering what most people wear so I'm not that one douchebag who shows up way overdressed. Because I still like the idea of looking fancy.


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 6, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> lol, I am from South America as well... Argentina


 
I'm from Chile!! I hope that we both get accepted to eat some parrilladas


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 6, 2014)

filmstudent82 said:


> I'm from Chile!! I hope that we both get accepted to eat some parrilladas


 

Enserio? Yo vivi en Chile 5 anios y empeze la Uni en la U de Chile....

Asadito en LA si los dos entramos en Septiembre, justo a tiempo para celebrar el 19  

Saludos,
R


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys ! Just received an e-mail from UCLA: Congratulations ! I'm in !!! WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 8, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey guys ! Just received an e-mail from UCLA: Congratulations ! I'm in !!! WHOOP WHOOP


 
Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 8, 2014)

Kukkik said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!


 
Thank you !!! Hope you're going to get in too


----------



## Massi (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey, it's my first time to post to this site, but I've received an e-mail saying I'm in as well. Best of luck to everyone here, too!


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 8, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Thank you !!! Hope you're going to get in too


 
Thank you! Everything's still quiet for the moment, but I'm not giving up hope till I get that rejection letter!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 8, 2014)

Lo





Massi said:


> Hey, it's my first time to post to this site, but I've received an e-mail saying I'm in as well. Best of luck to everyone here, too!


Looking for forward to meet you Massi !


----------



## Massi (Mar 8, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Lo
> Looking for forward to meet you Massi !


 
You, too, Lucas!


----------



## Skywander (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone else was accepted??? Or waiting listed???


----------



## Skywander (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Lo
> Looking for forward to meet you Massi !


 


Massi said:


> You, too, Lucas!


 

Congratulations!!! May I please ask who sent the email? The admission office or a certain professor? Thank you!


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

This waiting game is killing meeeeeeee. Especially knowing Lucas C received his good news so quickly after his interview. I'll just pray and God's will be done.


----------



## Skywander (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> This waiting game is killing meeeeeeee. Especially knowing Lucas C received his good news so quickly after his interview. I'll just pray and God's will be done.


 
Same here. I started to believe that I failed the interview....


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucas C. Hey! Grats with acceptence!  I'm curious, how old are you?


----------



## Massi (Mar 11, 2014)

Skywander said:


> Congratulations!!! May I please ask who sent the email? The admission office or a certain professor? Thank you!



It was directly to my e-mail from a professor, not the admission office.  Hope you guys receive good news.


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

Skywander said:


> Same here. I started to believe that I failed the interview....


 
Be optimistic! It could be that some people they were 100% sure of and some they are not so sure and need a little more time to debate about it.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

According to the online status:

"To date, no decision has been made on your application.
Please note that most decisions on graduate admissions for fall term are made in the months of March and April and therefore you should not anticipate a decision much before that time period."

Lucas C. and Massi, yours reads the same? Maybe they already chose the 15 for Producing but it will take longer for the status to be updated.


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 11, 2014)

Please tell me I am not the only one who hasn't received ay interview call or any mail for that matter. It's been so silent so far. And this is kinda killing me!


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 11, 2014)

Massi said:


> It was directly to my e-mail from a professor, not the admission office. Hope you guys receive good news.


 
Hey Massi. You had the interview session as well?


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there anyone in the forum who has received an admit mail without any interview?


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> This waiting game is killing meeeeeeee. Especially knowing Lucas C received his good news so quickly after his interview. I'll just pray and God's will be done.


 
TheProdigalSon You haven't received any updates as well? any interview mail or anything? I am facing a similar situation. I've lost patience.


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> TheProdigalSon You haven't received any updates as well? any interview mail or anything? I am facing a similar situation. I've lost patience.


 
I had an interview about 2wks ago.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine was Feb 21st.
They did tell me no decisions wouls be made until mid march, so I was relaxed... until I read the blog :S


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

J.C. said:


> Mine was Feb 21st.
> They did tell me no decisions wouls be made until mid march, so I was relaxed... until I read the blog :S


 
LOL. Yea this is what has me so anxious as well. I wish I never found it. But fact is, when they make their final choice, I'm sure a mass rejection will go out, so since that has not happen we are still in the running.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> LOL. Yea this is what has me so anxious as well. I wish I never found it. But fact is, when they make their final choice, I'm sure a mass rejection will go out, so since that has not happen we are still in the running.


 
N' now I can't stop checking it (the blog) every 30 min... The next days are going to be hell. hahahaha.

ps. I did call the addmissions office yesterday, but according to them, no decisions will be made till april... so I'm guessing, if we're not in, well have to wait about a month to find out. Cruel thing right?


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

J.C. said:


> N' now I can't stop checking it (the blog) every 30 min... The next days are going to be hell. hahahaha.
> 
> ps. I did call the addmissions office yesterday, but according to them, no decisions will be made till april... so I'm guessing, if we're not in, well have to wait about a month to find out. Cruel thing right?



That sounds like a deterrent so you don't call back til April lol I do recall them saying March, what program are you applying to?


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

Hahahaha. Agree, that's why I'm sort of a pessimist about the whole thing ​Producer's (Lucas C. already got his acceptance). You?​


----------



## Massi (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> Hey Massi. You had the interview session as well?


Yes, mine was a bit late though, I took the interview last week. I applied to Producers Program, too.


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

J.C. said:


> Hahahaha. Agree, that's why I'm sort of a pessimist about the whole thing ​Producer's (Lucas C. already got his acceptance). You?​


 
Same.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> Same.


 
TheProdigalSon
We're in the same dilemma, hahaha. However, beenig both obssesive and proactive (hahahaha), I called... again... and asked specifically, if the 15 candidates had been chosen.
Answer: "No, we haven't decided yet on all the candidates or on the waiting list. We will be done by early april". So we are still in the run 

Hope this helps all the bloggers and silent observers that are losing hope


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 11, 2014)

J.C. said:


> TheProdigalSon
> We're in the same dilemma, hahaha. However, beenig both obssesive and proactive (hahahaha), I called... again... and asked specifically, if the 15 candidates had been chosen.
> Answer: "No, we haven't decided yet on all the candidates or on the waiting list. We will be done by early april". So we are still in the run
> 
> Hope this helps all the bloggers and silent observers that are losing hope


 

You just rocked my world J.C. 

I interviewed late February, and I was assured they would let us know the second week of March. So I was really thrown-off when they started accepting people last Friday. My logic was "if they are sending acceptance emails, then everyone who was going go be accepted probably already did". So there's still some hope for the rest of us!


----------



## Skywander (Mar 11, 2014)

J.C. said:


> TheProdigalSon
> We're in the same dilemma, hahaha. However, beenig both obssesive and proactive (hahahaha), I called... again... and asked specifically, if the 15 candidates had been chosen.
> Answer: "No, we haven't decided yet on all the candidates or on the waiting list. We will be done by early april". So we are still in the run
> 
> Hope this helps all the bloggers and silent observers that are losing hope


Thank you for sharing this good news. But they told me in the interview that the decision would be made in the second week of March. I wish the one in the telephone was telling the truth...


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> You just rocked my world J.C.
> 
> I interviewed late February, and I was assured they would let us know the second week of March. So I was really thrown-off when they started accepting people last Friday. My logic was "if they are sending acceptance emails, then everyone who was going go be accepted probably already did". So there's still some hope for the rest of us!





rainwhole said:


> You just rocked my world J.C.
> 
> I interviewed late February, and I was assured they would let us know the second week of March. So I was really thrown-off when they started accepting people last Friday. My logic was "if they are sending acceptance emails, then everyone who was going go be accepted probably already did". So there's still some hope for the rest of us!



Well this is just a forum and we should take it as that. We take things being said as fact when the real fact is we are a bunch of people behind computers and don't know how honest any of us are......sooooo yeah! We can only assume people are always telling the truth but I don't put much faith in people....


----------



## umikami (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> Well this is just a forum and we should take it as that. We take things being said as fact when the real fact is we are a bunch of people behind computers and don't know how honest any of us are......sooooo yeah! We can only assume people are always telling the truth but I don't put much faith in people....


 

I believe the deal is writing, producers, and directors are facing separate decision timelines and I'm sure domestic is not the same as international; because it takes a long time for visa approval.  Thus some people relate different info.  However there's no real incentive or benefit to lie about getting admission.  And any person who would do that wouldn't be on a niche forum like this.  They would be trying to scam people on craiglist or something.

UCLA just told me that rejection or admission would be done via email.  So I'll have to trust them since I'm not receiving any paper mail.  But if they are getting some ungodly number of apps like 500 or so, it's possible they admit a very limited pool and if finances check out on international students, the student's family hand over their certified bank info proving they have the cash on hand and then pay their security deposit and a spot is taken.  That process should draw out the official rejections / wait list and thus why some hear very early or late.

Even if accepted, I probably can't afford to go anyway, but I always have hope I can get an assistantship or fellowship.  Or I become a CA resident.


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> Well this is just a forum and we should take it as that. We take things being said as fact when the real fact is we are a bunch of people behind computers and don't know how honest any of us are......sooooo yeah! We can only assume people are always telling the truth but I don't put much faith in people....



What you say is true...but i will rather find hope in the words of a stranger, than despair in the words of another. Having hope, as misplaced or misguided as it might be sometimes is never something negative. Soon enoguh we will all know their final decisions, and I prefer to stay hopeful till the very end. I prefer consuming my dissapointment on one quick rush, than allowing it to build up before anything is final.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 11, 2014)

TheProdigalSon

Haahhaah. Agree, agree. But i don't think people would be so mean as to say they were accepted when infact, they didn't get any news.
Regarding my post, well, it would actually be great if someone else called and ask . If you get a different answer please let us know ... but yes, we're a blog. We r entitled to doubt every answer that doesn't offer a bit of hope right? [/quote]


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

Well if I get accepted I'll post a screenshot of my email here as I would my FB, Twitter and Instagram. If I don't, you'll never hear from me again #caseclosed


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 11, 2014)

umikami said:


> I believe the deal is writing, producers, and directors are facing separate decision timelines and I'm sure domestic is not the same as international; because it takes a long time for visa approval.  Thus some people relate different info.  However there's no real incentive or benefit to lie about getting admission.  And any person who would do that wouldn't be on a niche forum like this.  They would be trying to scam people on craiglist or something.
> 
> UCLA just told me that rejection or admission would be done via email.  So I'll have to trust them since I'm not receiving any paper mail.  But if they are getting some ungodly number of apps like 500 or so, it's possible they admit a very limited pool and if finances check out on international students, the student's family hand over their certified bank info proving they have the cash on hand and then pay their security deposit and a spot is taken.  That process should draw out the official rejections / wait list and thus why some hear very early or late.
> 
> Even if accepted, I probably can't afford to go anyway, but I always have hope I can get an assistantship or fellowship.  Or I become a CA resident.



Where there's a will there's a way. If you get accepted you will be able to pay for it. Speak it.


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one who hasn't received ay interview call or any mail for that matter. It's been so silent so far. And this is kinda killing me!


 
We're in the same boat  The only thing I'm glad I still haven't received is the rejection letter XD


----------



## Mate Boegi (Mar 12, 2014)

Found my rejection letter here, this morning  ...
https://appstatus.grad.ucla.edu/Account/Login.aspx


----------



## umikami (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh yeah thanks for sharing the link. I was rejected too.


----------



## umikami (Mar 12, 2014)

TheProdigalSon said:


> Where there's a will there's a way. If you get accepted you will be able to pay for it. Speak it.


 

Sure it's great in theory, but if one doesn't have the money, the $180,000, one doesn't have it.  I've been accepted to two schools and I don't have the money to go.


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 12, 2014)

Mate Boegi said:


> Lucas C. Hey! Grats with acceptence!  I'm curious, how old are you?


 
Hey ! Sorry for the late response I had so much work for my Uni... I'm 20, turning 21 in June and I'm finishing my degree of Management


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 12, 2014)

I received a rejection letter today.


----------



## NickLondon (Mar 12, 2014)

Skywander said:


> Anyone else was accepted??? Or waiting listed???


 

I just got an acceptance e-mail. 

I think I can't go because I am already in debt. Silly to have applied in a way, I guess... Anyone else got no money?


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 12, 2014)

umikami said:


> Sure it's great in theory, but if one doesn't have the money, the $180,000, one doesn't have it.  I've been accepted to two schools and I don't have the money to go.



Well why did you apply and waste their time and energy and possibly another persons spot.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey congrats to everyone coming to UCLA!!! And especially the Screenwriters!  You think you got through the hard part? Just wait... 

Hopefully you all filed your FAFSA already, if you didn't -- do it now!

For the writers: If you don't have a facebook profile, go make one post haste. There will be a super secret group formed by us old dogs and you will be invited in the somewhat near future. There really is a lot of info that comes out there and you will understand soon enough that 95% of your guidance comes from the 2nd and 3rd students. This is a public university still!!! 
It's crazy how much we rely on each other and not on the university staff. (Not that they're not helpful or knowledgeable, they definitely are, it's just we outnumber them 100s to 1)

Stay tuned and come to Spring Showcase if you're in LA in June. It's a great way to meet the people you'll be seeing in the fall and see what type of work we're doing. You'll all also be assigned two mentors each from the 2nd years and we will answer all of your eager questions... over a coffee... or beer. 



probs1719 said:


> TheProdigalSon
> 
> Seriously...why even apply when you know you can't afford it or at least make ends meet?! You and people like you are probably the reason it's taking so damn long to receive news...honestly you're just wasting everyone's time if you have no intention to actually go.


 
I know passions are running high, but we can't know someone's situation based on a few words on a forum. Every year there will be people who drop out because of funding, this part is particularly hard on those who can't qualify for US Govt loans. You'll even find a few people will start and go on a leave of absence for many of the same reasons, and others who didn't think they could stay or make it thru end up finding a way!
Either way I seriously doubt that a few people in a grey area of funding really slow the process down by anything significant as the official letters don't go out until March 31st-ish, so the notifications now are technically early and just a departmental gauge on who may officially accept. It ran the same time frame last year and the year before that.

Also to anyone not squeezing through immediately, like I said a few dropped out over the summer for various reasons and a few of my classmates are in now because of that, so you may get a seat yet! (Hope springs eternal eh?)


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 12, 2014)

umikami said:


> Sure it's great in theory, but if one doesn't have the money, the $180,000, one doesn't have it. I've been accepted to two schools and I don't have the money to go.


 
O ye of little faith #godworks


----------



## DIRK CHEN (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I applied to the Screenwriting MFA, had an interview on campus last week and...
I got accepted!!!

I received an email from the UCLA TFT last night, with some basic info about tuition, academic calendar, etc. Once the Graduate Department reviews my transcripts and GPA, I'll receive an email with the admissions letter. No physical mail yet.

It was mentioned during my interview that around 75 were interviewed and 25 or so will get accepted.

Good luck to everyone else anxiously checking their inboxes-- it looks like the notifications are starting to go out!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 12, 2014)

Please play nice. It's not fair to judge someone based on one or two sentences especially when you don't know the other person's situation. Another thing to consider is the possibility of getting loans and/or scholarships. 
Just a warning. Don't go for personal attacks or I will start issuing some punishments.


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 12, 2014)

DIRK CHEN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied to the Screenwriting MFA, had an interview on campus last week and...
> I got accepted!!!
> ...


 
Congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 13, 2014)

Rejected yesterday morning. Um..kinda sad. But congrats to those who get in!! I really wish you guys best of luck there!!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 13, 2014)

Would anybody mind discussing how their Screenwriting interviews went? Just curious as to what questions they tend to focus on, and the general direction they take the interview.


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Mar 13, 2014)

UCLA - Rejected this morning.


----------



## Kukkik (Mar 14, 2014)

Rejected 10 minutes ago...

Sure it's heartbreaking. But I'm still good! 
Best of luck to all who's waiting, and congrats to all who gets in!


----------



## hkrieger (Mar 14, 2014)

I got a rejection email from UCLA and an acceptance from USC. USC was my first choice, so I guess it's a sign! Good luck to everyone going to UCLA, and I hope I'll see you in LA!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 15, 2014)

um... i still have my UCLA interview and people are geetting notification already.  hmmm


----------



## J.C. (Mar 16, 2014)

Just received an e-mail from a professor... I'm in!!!


----------



## J.C. (Mar 16, 2014)

J.C. said:


> Just received an e-mail from a professor... I'm in!!!



By the way, my status in the appstatus page remains the same "To date, no decision has been made on your application... etc"


----------



## Orionpulse (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! Congratulations for everyone who got in.
Anyone in the waitlist?
Everyone seems to be accepted or rejected but no mention of a waitlist.


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 18, 2014)

Orionpulse said:


> Hi everyone! Congratulations for everyone who got in.
> Anyone in the waitlist?
> Everyone seems to be accepted or rejected but no mention of a waitlist.


 

Well, my guess is that the wait listed people are actually the last to get any info. Which should be very soon, because I am positive most of the rejections and acceptances have gone out already.


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 18, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Well, my guess is that the wait listed people are actually the last to get any info. Which should be very soon, because I am positive most of the rejections and acceptances have gone out already.


 
Keep faith rainwhole ! I cross my fingers for you


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 18, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Keep faith rainwhole ! I cross my fingers for you


 

I will never lose hope, a man can be defeated and never destroyed! 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## KTBird (Mar 18, 2014)

Acting candidate, here. Yes, I know... not "technically" a film student, but at UCLA we are in the same school and I could really use some company during this excruciating waiting game. I know offers have gone out for acting as well, and yet... I have heard nothing but crickets. Dying over here... congrats who everyone who made it! Exciting stuff.


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 18, 2014)

KTBird said:


> Acting candidate, here. Yes, I know... not "technically" a film student, but at UCLA we are in the same school and I could really use some company during this excruciating waiting game. I know offers have gone out for acting as well, and yet... I have heard nothing but crickets. Dying over here... congrats who everyone who made it! Exciting stuff.


 

"Technically" film student or not, welcome to the forum .  You and I are on the same boat, nothing but crickets on my end also. However, I tell myself that as long as I don't get a rejection letter, I'm still in the run. So congrats on not getting reject thus far! Believe me, plenty of rejection letters have gone out... 

Cheers, 
R


----------



## KTBird (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Trust, that sentence has been playing on a loop inside my brain for the past month... like I had a reaally good first date and I am still very convinced that this is some sort of test and that he WILL call.  But it's okay... I can be patient.  Good luck! I hope we both hear good news very soon.


-KT


----------



## Buusey (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone else have their interview this weekend? I'm trying to burn a copy of my first short film on a DVD but my DVD burner hasn't been working all day. I've got a copy on a USB flash drive so I hope that'll be acceptable. Excited too since it's my first time out and about in NYC...seeing Dave Attell at the Comedy Cellar and also because I'm a huge fan of the show _Louie_.


----------



## valeskarod (Mar 19, 2014)

I interviewed for Screenwriting a week and a half ago and got an email earlier this week saying I didn't get in. I'm bummed but feel lucky to have had the chance to interview. They did say if you're interviewed, you automatically get into the professional program if you choose to go. I'm not gonna do it, but thought others might like to know.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 20, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I interviewed for Screenwriting a week and a half ago and got an email earlier this week saying I didn't get in. I'm bummed but feel lucky to have had the chance to interview. They did say if you're interviewed, you automatically get into the professional program if you choose to go. I'm not gonna do it, but thought others might like to know.


 
Sorry to hear that. But there is always next year! Most of us applied more than once and if you're interviewing you're already near the top of the stack.

I didn't get in my first try so I did the professional program and it is literally the first year of the MFA writing program. It was invaluable in helping me grow as a writer and I am certain helped me personally take the step forward I needed to get in the MFA (not everyone will need what I needed, so don't take my path as gospel). I would highly recommend it to anyone who wants to test the MFA program for a fraction of the cost. It made me certain I would be a good fit for the program as you are taught by some of the same people who teach the 434s, so you're getting the real deal.


----------



## siru wen (Mar 20, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I interviewed for Screenwriting a week and a half ago and got an email earlier this week saying I didn't get in. I'm bummed but feel lucky to have had the chance to interview. They did say if you're interviewed, you automatically get into the professional program if you choose to go. I'm not gonna do it, but thought others might like to know.


 
Hi! I am wondering did you get the interview in person or skype, I really dont know if I wanna fly there, since I live on the east side.


----------



## KatieG (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had an eye on this thread for a while, first post...I interviewed a couple of weeks back and haven't heard anything. It seems like everyone's already received an acceptance or rejection! My guess is that I'm wait listed since I haven't heard. Not knowing is stressful, haha. I got into another Top 5 MFA but UCLA is by far my first choice. Good luck to those who haven't heard, like me!!!

- Katie


----------



## KatieG (Mar 21, 2014)

Update: I finally just called the office to ask; they said they're 'sending out a big batch of notifications tonight'. And that 'worst case scenario' is first week of April. So hang in there, people!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 22, 2014)

mhg08051 said:


> Epic fail in interview In NYC for UCLA MFA For Director!!!!


Same. :/ I was never told we needed to prepare a pitch and while I've written tons of things in the past and feel like I could've been able to go off the cuff, I completely froze. I sent an email to see if I could call or skype in a pitch since I never received details about the interview other than that it was informal.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 23, 2014)

my interview was in NYC today.  I think it went really well.  I also nailed the pitch.  I was so nervous about it.  They asked a lot about my family.  I feel good about it.. .but eveytime i feel like i got it in the bag... it means i didn;t get it.  i am ok either way.  i can walk away knowing i did my best.


----------



## siru wen (Mar 23, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> my interview was in NYC today. I think it went really well. I also nailed the pitch. I was so nervous about it. They asked a lot about my family. I feel good about it.. .but eveytime i feel like i got it in the bag... it means i didn;t get it. i am ok either way. i can walk away knowing i did my best.


 
Congrats! At least you survived! I am gonna have my interview on April 14th, and I think it is conducted in Los Angeles, I wish it would be in NYC, since I am having a internship here, that would be much easier for me, but now I have to fly to Los Angeles. Don't know why the interview is that late, I wonder if it is beacause I applied for Cinematography, so it is later than most of the program.


----------



## at3000 (Mar 24, 2014)

KTBird said:


> Acting candidate, here. Yes, I know... not "technically" a film student, but at UCLA we are in the same school and I could really use some company during this excruciating waiting game. I know offers have gone out for acting as well, and yet... I have heard nothing but crickets. Dying over here... congrats who everyone who made it! Exciting stuff.


 

Acting candidate here too. How do you know they already sent offers out? Did you call the office? I saw something on the unofficial facebook page that made it sound like decisions had been finalized but the post was since removed, so now I don't know what to think. And on top of all that I haven't received any emails from UCLA besides the "your application is currently being reviewed". I pretty sure I didn't get in, but why do they have to make me wait so long to find out. UCLA is my first choice though so I'm holding onto the tiny sliver of hope I have left.


----------



## KTBird (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey 3000

I Saw That Post As Well. I Also Saw That Someone Had Received Acceptance In Late Feb. This Late In The Game It's More Than Fair To Assume Offers Have Been Made. They Are Most Likely Waiting For Responses Before Making Their Next Move. I'm Sure We'll KnoW within The Next Couple Of Weeks. Hang In There And Stay Positive! 


Sorry About The Caps.... My Phone Does This To Me. Cant Figure Out How To Stop It. :\


----------



## wastedglory (Mar 24, 2014)

I had my interview for MFA/Directing/ucla in New York yesterday. It was supposed to begin at at 8 am but I didnt begin until 815. They called me into a basement conference room where they asked me questions about my life and my past. They also asked me about 5 movies I like. In the end I had the pitch. I did ok with the pitch. Out of the three people on the panel only one of the professors was asking all the questions.

I' am not sure how anyone can do good or bad in an open ended interview such as this. There are mostly no right or wrong answers to the questions they ask (as long as you stay within the realms of sanity).

They did ask me why and when I had decided to join film school. They were wondering about my background as well since I' am an army veteran with an electrical engineering background working in a bank as a risk analyst. Hopefully they didnt think I was the odd one in the bunch.

Also they asked me for a link of my work. I didnt have much to show except a few pictures I had taken (6 pictures).

Overall I am not so happy and I think I could have done better.

I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## wastedglory (Mar 24, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> Same. :/ I was never told we needed to prepare a pitch and while I've written tons of things in the past and feel like I could've been able to go off the cuff, I completely froze. I sent an email to see if I could call or skype in a pitch since I never received details about the interview other than that it was informal.




Did you hear anything back?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 24, 2014)

wastedglory said:


> Did you hear anything back?


Got an email from the office today saying they informed the faculty of my decision and would "let me know" on if I can Skype in or not. But if they're making their decisions soon, I don't know how much this is going to weigh in much since their impressions may already be built in. Hopefully this isn't just for show, if I even do get a chance.


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, as I predicted weeks ago. I just go wait listed for the Producer's Program at UCLA...

Part of me is really happy that I'm still in the running in some way. However, the other part of me is anxious over the fact that now I need to wait another 2-3 weeks to find out if I eventually get a spot. Guess I will have to  remain patient and hopeful until the very end


----------



## KTBird (Mar 25, 2014)

Stay strong, rainwhole. I believe in you!


----------



## stasiafong (Mar 25, 2014)

rainwhole - I just got wait listed for producing too. From the sound of the email, they can't have wait listed more than 5 applicants so we did still pretty well.

I hope we both hear back soon and get accepted! fingers crossed...


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 25, 2014)

stasiafong said:


> rainwhole - I just got wait listed for producing too. From the sound of the email, they can't have wait listed more than 5 applicants so we did still pretty well.
> 
> I hope we both hear back soon and get accepted! fingers crossed...



Hi there,

Yeah, there's no way they wait list more than five, but thats still competitive for 15 taken spots only . I guess i should be more positive about it since the email was very positive about the situation. 

I really hope we hear soon, so I can figure out my near future! I wish you the best, and here's hoping we will both be laughing at this situation next September on the UCLA campus!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 26, 2014)

wastedglory said:


> I had my interview for MFA/Directing/ucla in New York yesterday. It was supposed to begin at at 8 am but I didnt begin until 815. They called me into a basement conference room where they asked me questions about my life and my past. They also asked me about 5 movies I like. In the end I had the pitch. I did ok with the pitch. Out of the three people on the panel only one of the professors was asking all the questions.
> 
> I' am not sure how anyone can do good or bad in an open ended interview such as this. There are mostly no right or wrong answers to the questions they ask (as long as you stay within the realms of sanity).
> 
> ...


 


I doubt it was as bad as you think it was.  My interview was simular to yours.  One person asked me most of the questions.  I think your different background wouldn't be something that would hinder you in anyway.  I have seen people go to grad school with very very different backgrounds.  I think the more eclectic, the better because it means you have more life you have lived and the stories you tell would inform that.  So like I said don't worry about it.... you probobly did fine.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi. I got an acceptance e-mail last sunday. According to the e-mail they needed a reply by march 25th, so I'm guessing the waitlisted should be hearing soon from the university!


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 26, 2014)

J.C. said:


> Hi. I got an acceptance e-mail last sunday. According to the e-mail they needed a reply by march 25th, so I'm guessing the waitlisted should be hearing soon from the university!



Congrats on your acceptance JC! Thanks for letting us know. So yesterday was the deadline to accept the offers? Well, then probably the first couple people in the wait list should not have to wait that long. On the email i got it said 2-3 weeks from now we would get an answer, but they also hinted it could be sooner than that. So fingers crossed... 

I also met a guy here in London recently, who graduated from the Producers program last year, and he got wait listed as well around March. Then he dint hear anything from them for months, so he gave up, but later got an email in July that a spot opened... So, this process is honestly very chaotic and nerve-wrecking. Thank god for this forum, and the ability to talk to others. Makes the anxiety much better! 

Cheers,
R


----------



## Buusey (Mar 26, 2014)

So thankfully I found out today I've got another shot at pitching but the date is tentative, either next week or the week after. I think they said they'd be making decisions very soon though so I'm not sure if this might just be an interview to get on the waitlist or something. Anxiety, man.

EDIT: Also, does anyone know anything about being able to declare in-state residency since you're a grad student and all?


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 26, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> So thankfully I found out today I've got another shot at pitching but the date is tentative, either next week or the week after. I think they said they'd be making decisions very soon though so I'm not sure if this might just be an interview to get on the waitlist or something. Anxiety, man.
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anyone know anything about being able to declare in-state residency since you're a grad student and all?


 
If you're living out of CA now you will qualify for your second year as in state if you meet the requirements. So once you're in LA you should have a bank account in CA, have bills in your name in CA, and don't leave the state for more than the period you're allowed (can't think off the top of my head). Then in your second year you will be a CA resident and get in state tuition!


----------



## wastedglory (Mar 27, 2014)

Dennis Chan said:


> So thankfully I found out today I've got another shot at pitching but the date is tentative, either next week or the week after. I think they said they'd be making decisions very soon though so I'm not sure if this might just be an interview to get on the waitlist or something. Anxiety, man.
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anyone know anything about being able to declare in-state residency since you're a grad student and all?


 
Good luck with your pitch.

I just found a link from UC Berkley site on how to establish a CA residency. Hope this helps.

http://registrar.berkeley.edu/Residency/establish.html


----------



## wastedglory (Mar 27, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> I doubt it was as bad as you think it was. My interview was simular to yours. One person asked me most of the questions. I think your different background wouldn't be something that would hinder you in anyway. I have seen people go to grad school with very very different backgrounds. I think the more eclectic, the better because it means you have more life you have lived and the stories you tell would inform that. So like I said don't worry about it.... you probobly did fine.


 
Thanks ))

Lets hope we both get in.


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys!! congrats to everyone who were accepted, I applied to the directing/producing program and I still have no news. Yesterday I sent an email to Vanessa Yee and she told me that the results will be in April, I hope next week and no later than that! I had interviews for UCLA and NYU, yesterday I got the rejection letter from NYU, but UCLA is my first choice so I keep the faith! I hope we all be accepted!! Cheers!


----------



## valeskarod (Mar 29, 2014)

siru wen said:


> Hi! I am wondering did you get the interview in person or skype, I really dont know if I wanna fly there, since I live on the east side.


 

Hi! Sorry to respond so late, I unsubscribed from email notifications so I didn't see this until now. I interviewed in person in LA. I was given the choice to do a Skype interview, but ultimately decided to fly in because I had points racked up for a free flight. Good luck in your interview!


----------



## valeskarod (Mar 29, 2014)

jeremy's sea said:


> Sorry to hear that. But there is always next year! Most of us applied more than once and if you're interviewing you're already near the top of the stack.
> 
> I didn't get in my first try so I did the professional program and it is literally the first year of the MFA writing program. It was invaluable in helping me grow as a writer and I am certain helped me personally take the step forward I needed to get in the MFA (not everyone will need what I needed, so don't take my path as gospel). I would highly recommend it to anyone who wants to test the MFA program for a fraction of the cost. It made me certain I would be a good fit for the program as you are taught by some of the same people who teach the 434s, so you're getting the real deal.


 

Thanks for the encouragement  I think the professional program sounds like a great opportunity. If I hadn't done the certificate program through UCLA extension, I would definitely do the professional one. As of now, my plan is to continue writing while working to save money, and then reapply.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Mar 30, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> Thanks for the encouragement  I think the professional program sounds like a great opportunity. If I hadn't done the certificate program through UCLA extension, I would definitely do the professional one. As of now, my plan is to continue writing while working to save money, and then reapply.


 
I won't try and convince you to attend the PP...  BUT, I have done UCLA Extension as well (my instructor was amazing, most of the other students not so much, the pace: horrible) and there is no comparison between the two programs, for obvious reasons. So if that's your major deciding factor, you will likely get so much more from the PP. Plus it gives you a bit of an edge (if you're sane, I assume you are  ) because the instructors and program people from MFA know you already and have seen your work/growth firsthand.

So that's just something to think about if you hadn't considered those angles. Otherwise best of luck to you next year!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 31, 2014)

rejected by UCLA. WISH everybody else good luck


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 1, 2014)

How did rejection/ acceptance arrive? Thanks!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 1, 2014)

Acceptance arrives via e-mail from someone in the staff of the TFT school:

"Congratulations! It is my great pleasure to inform you that the admissions committee has recommended you for graduate study at UCLA. The committee enjoyed meeting you and is very excited about the prospect of..."

As for rejection, I think you either get a letter or an e-mail from the graduate division... I'm not sure...


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Directors program people heard anything?


----------



## autumn7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! I was accepted into the production/directing program


----------



## jjjjack (Apr 2, 2014)

autumn7 said:


> Hi everyone! I was accepted into the production/directing program


 
 Congrats! You got the response today? Hopefully you getting a response means that we should get ours soon.


----------



## autumn7 (Apr 2, 2014)

jjjjack said:


> Congrats! You got the response today? Hopefully you getting a response means that we should get ours soon.


 
Thanks! One of the professors who interviewed me called on Sunday. I still haven't received an official letter yet. Best of luck!


----------



## DIRK CHEN (Apr 2, 2014)

I received an email this morning with a link to my official acceptance letter  I'm guessing everyone will know their status presently.


----------



## Buusey (Apr 2, 2014)

JUST wrapped up my pitch. Honestly have very little indication of how it went but I got through it without any interruptions and they didn't really ask me any questions about it. Those interviewed, were you guys asked questions about the pitch (where the idea came from, problems with filming it, etc.)? Sort of nervous with people already hearing acceptances!


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone heard rejection, after being interviewed, for production/directing (not producers)?
How does that arrive? (mail, email?)

Thanks


----------



## jeremy's sea (Apr 3, 2014)

To any lurking MFA Screenwriters accepted in:
We are gathering a list of your names and email addresses and will be reaching out to you ASAP for a super secret facebook group and then you'll be matched with 2nd year mentors and given a handbook written by us. This sounds very clandestine and dangerous. IT IS!!! 

Congrats and please stay tuned!


----------



## John Cerrito (Apr 3, 2014)

kfilmnow123 said:


> Anyone heard rejection, after being interviewed, for production/directing (not producers)?
> How does that arrive? (mail, email?)
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi there. I received an email today saying I was waitlisted. It said something to the effect that I was one of the top 22 selections out of the 400 applications or something like that. I don't know if that means I'm number 22, or if the waitlist for the 18 person program is 4 people long and I'm somewhere on there. It says that my chances of getting accepted are "somewhat favorable," so I'll take what I can get. UCLA is my first choice. I think they'll still be deciding on waitlisted applicants, and they may still be notifying accepted students, so best of luck to you. I'm just sitting back and hoping some folks decide on USC or Tisch or Chapman or AFI. 

Could I ask a general question of the forum? How old are you all? One of the first things they said in my interview was that I was very young.  I turn 22 on the 17th. This is my first time applying and I'm just about to graduate undergrad.  Just curious about the average age of the accepted. I know AFI is like 26-27. 

Anyway, keep fighting the good fight, everybody!


----------



## Buusey (Apr 3, 2014)

John Cerrito said:


> Hi there. I received an email today saying I was waitlisted. It said something to the effect that I was one of the top 22 selections out of the 400 applications or something like that. I don't know if that means I'm number 22, or if the waitlist for the 18 person program is 4 people long and I'm somewhere on there. It says that my chances of getting accepted are "somewhat favorable," so I'll take what I can get. UCLA is my first choice. I think they'll still be deciding on waitlisted applicants, and they may still be notifying accepted students, so best of luck to you. I'm just sitting back and hoping some folks decide on USC or Tisch or Chapman or AFI.
> 
> Could I ask a general question of the forum? How old are you all? One of the first things they said in my interview was that I was very young. I turn 22 on the 17th. This is my first time applying and I'm just about to graduate undergrad. Just curious about the average age of the accepted. I know AFI is like 26-27.
> 
> Anyway, keep fighting the good fight, everybody!


 
Hey, I'm 22, born in '91! Yeah, I discovered that the average age for the directing program is around the mid-late 20s, for the past few years. I haven't heard anything yet but I just finished my interview Wednesday evening. I'm hoping for at least a waitlist too because UCLA is my top choice as well.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Apr 4, 2014)

I was waitlisted too!  I see it as an accoplishment cause I honestly didn;t think I would get in because the admit fewer students.  My first choice is USC anyway.


----------



## wastedglory (Apr 4, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> I was waitlisted too! I see it as an accoplishment cause I honestly didn;t think I would get in because the admit fewer students. My first choice is USC anyway.


 

Congrats..

I have heard nothing back. Looks like most people who were accepted/waitlisted have already heard back. Does that mean everyone else has been rejected?


----------



## John Cerrito (Apr 4, 2014)

wastedglory said:


> Congrats..
> 
> I have heard nothing back. Looks like most people who were accepted/waitlisted have already heard back. Does that mean everyone else has been rejected?


 
They still may be deciding on waitlisted applicants, I think. And if Dennis was just interviewed on Wendesday, they may have an interesting way of doing things overall. Maybe some of the accepted applicants haven't been notified. Who knows? I do know that if they haven't sent you a rejection letter, no news is good news, right? Good luck to you!


----------



## John Cerrito (Apr 4, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> I was waitlisted too! I see it as an accoplishment cause I honestly didn;t think I would get in because the admit fewer students. My first choice is USC anyway.


 
Very cool! Did they give you any indication of where you were on the wait list? Mine felt a little cryptic. Did you reply to remain on the list or are you just headin' on over to USC?


----------



## KatieG (Apr 7, 2014)

Any screenwriters still waiting to hear? I'm getting nervous; Chapman's deadline to accept the spot in their program is coming up in a week and last I heard from UCLA was that they had no idea when they'd be sending out all the acceptance/rejection...but I feel like most screenwriters heard two weeks ago. I asked if I should assume I'm waitlisted and they said 'no way!' It's getting down to the wire and making me nervous, haha.


----------



## stasiafong (Apr 12, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yeah, there's no way they wait list more than five, but thats still competitive for 15 taken spots only . I guess i should be more positive about it since the email was very positive about the situation.
> 
> I really hope we hear soon, so I can figure out my near future! I wish you the best, and here's hoping we will both be laughing at this situation next September on the UCLA campus!


 
rainwhole!
I got off the waitlist! I'm IN!! I hope you've heard some good news back as well  See everyone in the fall!


----------



## rainwhole (Apr 12, 2014)

stasiafong said:


> rainwhole!
> I got off the waitlist! I'm IN!! I hope you've heard some good news back as well  See everyone in the fall!


 

Hey stasiafong, 

I'm super happy for you, and even a bit jealous . Jajajaja, but I'm glad you made it in, truly. I haven't heard anything from them, and it's been three weeks since we got the waitlist emails. So I'm officially moving on with my life, which is very painful because my heart was set for UCLA, but is not the end of the world. I will look for other paths to follow. 

So again, congratulations! I hope you achieve great things at UCLA . 

Cheers, 
R


----------



## stasiafong (Apr 15, 2014)

Any international students here hear anything about the 10K fellowship? Or any looking to apply for International Student Loans?


----------



## threadbare (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there,

I am also on the waitlist for the Directing/Production MFA (I received the same email).  I'm 28 and a Los Angeles resident.  I think that 3 of the 4 on the waitlist are on this forum actually.  I've just turned down my offer from the University of Utah (today was the deadline) and have decided to see where this takes me.  "Come on Schwartz!"


----------



## siru wen (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Everybody, got accept for MFA-cinematography, I feel like dying now,,,,


----------



## Ilovefilms (Apr 20, 2014)

John Cerrito said:


> Very cool! Did they give you any indication of where you were on the wait list? Mine felt a little cryptic. Did you reply to remain on the list or are you just headin' on over to USC?


 


OMG... I didn;t accept the waitlist position.  When I got the news... I was in LA going to the USC  admitted student day thing I guess  I didn;t read the email correctly.  I guess it doesn;t matter my heart is so set on USC....  I just sent my rejection to AFI the other day... its so weird to let go of these others schools and to be in a position to have to choose rather than just going somewhere cause its the only place that accepted me.  I feel blessed to be in that position.  So... if you were waitlist... I guess its top 21 not 22.  Good luck to you guys.


----------



## StephenHeleker (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all. My name is Stephen Heleker, and I'll be attending UCLA's MFA Production/Directing program in the fall.

I'd love to get to know some of you who will be in my cohort, as well as any entering screenwriters (I'm approaching Fade Out on D1 of my first feature script). I'll be moving to Los Angeles to attend school, and would be interested to see what others' plans are for housing. 

Please feel free to contact me on here, at facebook.com/stephenheleker or sheleker@gmail.com.


----------



## threadbare (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi again everyone,

Congrats Stephen.  I have yet to hear anything more on my status.  The University of Utah actually came back and extended my decision deadline when I declined so that I could think it over another month.  I'm agonizing over what to do.  What a great time to be alive!  I hope to hear back soon.  Anyone else hear anything new?

Robert Shane


----------



## StephenHeleker (Apr 24, 2014)

threadbare said:


> Hi again everyone,
> 
> Congrats Stephen. I have yet to hear anything more on my status. The University of Utah actually came back and extended my decision deadline when I declined so that I could think it over another month. I'm agonizing over what to do. What a great time to be alive! I hope to hear back soon. Anyone else hear anything new?
> 
> Robert Shane


 

Thanks, Robert. The School of Theater, Film, and Television program asked me to provide an unofficial statement of my intention to register in the beginning of April; I imagine all accepted students received the same request. I didn't receive my official notice from the university until April 22—two days ago. Although I've already filed my Statement of Intent to Register, it appears that I could have waited until the end of May to do so (at least according to the Admissions office, I'm not sure if TFT would be so patient). So it isn't impossible that more students will move in from the wait list.

That said, my gut tells me it isn't likely.  UCLA was the last program to give me notice of my status—including the program I didn't get into—so it was easy for me to respond immediately (doesn't hurt that UCLA is my top choice). I can't think of many situations that would drive accepted students to neither confirm nor decline their intention to go to UCLA for much longer, but again it isn't impossible. The last note I'll add: there is likely a reason that UCLA only has a few people on their wait list—they know they won't need a deep roster. I would guess it's pretty rare for a student to decline offer at UCLA, with only one or two a year taking that step.

I wish you the best of luck moving from the wait list, but I think you're probably better off not focusing on it and instead weighing the pros and cons of attending film school out of state, especially if you already have friends and projects in the city.


----------



## jeremy's sea (Apr 25, 2014)

I know there's a lot of speculation on lists and what not, but I know the writers list has not yet been 100% solidified, so I'm still waiting to hear on the last few acceptances. Once of my classmates didn't get in until late in the summer, so bizarre things can happen. Of course this doesn't help if you're accepted at other programs and trying to make a decision.


StephenHeleker said:


> Hi all. My name is Stephen Heleker, and I'll be attending UCLA's MFA Production/Directing program in the fall.
> 
> I'd love to get to know some of you who will be in my cohort, as well as any entering screenwriters (I'm approaching Fade Out on D1 of my first feature script). I'll be moving to Los Angeles to attend school, and would be interested to see what others' plans are for housing.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me on here, at facebook.com/stephenheleker or sheleker@gmail.com.


 
Congrats Stephen! I'm currently a first year MFA Screenwriter and we made a point of doing a meetup in the first quarter amongst all first year MFAs - including Producers, Directors, Cinematographers and Writers (I think even a few CMS snuck in ), so definitely do that when you get here.
It's definitely through no fault of the departments, but we are super focused on our own work within our respective tracks and we move through so quickly that you really don't get a ton of cross pollination, besides the occasional director in a 434 feature class or a writer in a producing class, etc. Plus you directors get a brutal course load your first year.  Since this is more so than other industries a connection business it pays to reach out early and make some connections - just as drinking buddies and fellow students/film enthusiasts - the work stuff comes later, but it's your friends who help you land gigs.


----------

